# Where do you put YOUR foot?



## JStraitiff (Oct 25, 2011)

I personally like to have risers or something to throw my foot up on. We dont use floor monitors so thats not an option.

Where do you put your foot?


----------



## KingAenarion (Oct 26, 2011)

On the floor


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 26, 2011)

I use a foot stool too.


----------



## Leuchty (Oct 26, 2011)

1 of the 5 drum stools that float around our rehearsal room.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 26, 2011)

i dont have feet...

...i lost them many years ago in a bizarre gardening accident. thx for reminding me...


----------



## JStraitiff (Oct 26, 2011)

Why were you gardening in a bazaar? Oh you mean bizarre


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 26, 2011)

^ what r u talking about? 

i dont remember what happened but the police said it was better left unsolved...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 27, 2011)

all jesting aside....i dont think i can play anymore unless im sitting on a stool.

when i stand i gotta put my right foot on something...


----------



## broj15 (Oct 27, 2011)

my old band mates dad made us boxes with our band logo spray painted on the side. we just used those


----------



## brutalwizard (Oct 27, 2011)

when the human abstract played on the frak of the gods tour here in idaho they delayed the set a minute or so to grab AJ a stool to rest his foot on while he played most of the the nocturne medley hahaha


----------



## endo (Oct 27, 2011)

I wear my guitar at a proper height, while standing, so I don't have to prop my foot up. Sitting down, if nothing is available, my little thing I do, without thinking about it, is to turn my left foot on it's side and my right foot on top of it, ha ha ha.


----------



## JStraitiff (Oct 27, 2011)

broj15 said:


> my old band mates dad made us boxes with our band logo spray painted on the side. we just used those



Thats a fantastic idea. Im going to make a couple of those very soon. Ill see if i can work out a way to make them fold up and support the weight of a person and then post about it.



endo said:


> I wear my guitar at a proper height, while standing, so I don't have to prop my foot up. Sitting down, if nothing is available, my little thing I do, without thinking about it, is to turn my left foot on it's side and my right foot on top of it, ha ha ha.



haha. I just want to look cool  i do something similar when standing i have a habit of standing with my leg propped against my other leg just to give me some stability when i need to move around the neck.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 29, 2011)

broj15 said:


> my old band mates dad made us boxes with our band logo spray painted on the side. we just used those



yes, do this and make them look like floor monitors...

...then they will match the fake marshall stacks ppl use on stage


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Oct 30, 2011)

I put my guitar pretty high up on my body so I dont really need to rest my foot on anything, but sometimes I hire a prostitute to form a human table for the entire show. There's no sex involved but prostitutes generally make good footstools.


----------



## JStraitiff (Oct 30, 2011)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> yes, do this and make them look like floor monitors...
> 
> ...then they will match the fake marshall stacks ppl use on stage



haha. Funny but thats also an awesome idea. I want something to jump onto too though so a monitor doesnt work. Maybe make them look like 2x12 cabs  People will think they're part of the system.

John petrucci does something cool where he put those drum throne/sybian masturbator thumpers in his footrests so that he can feel his guitar while hes playing. At some point i might do something similar with my custom risers


----------



## myampslouder (Oct 31, 2011)

We always had monitors most of the time live so I put my left foot up on the monitor. One venue I used to play at a lot had large subwoofers in front of the stage that were taller than the front of the stage so we all jumped up on and off of the subs. Made for a great stage show. I almost fell off of one into the crowd on night. 

At home I sit in an office chair. I need to get some kind of foot rest though so I can play my RR7 more


----------

